# 18" Wheels - requesting winter tire opinions



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

I live in Maryland. We get the occasional big snow storm and a pretty regular dose of slush and ice storms during the winter. I've got to get to work. What are your impressions of the 18 inch winter tires available? I am considering the Michelin Pilot Alpin: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...leSearch=true&partnum=44R8PA&fromCompare1=yes

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

Most would say that if possible, undersize at least one size when getting winter tires, and go narrower as well for optimal traction. You can get steelies, or cheaper alloys in order to make the swap simpler in the winter if you have the space. 

I personally just bought the same tires you are looking at in a 245/40-18 for my OEM M-parallels. I have a set of 19's for the summer, and wasnt going to get a 3rd set of rims and tires, so I bought 18 inch snows. I did alot of reading on tires in the size we need, and it seems like the Michelin Pilot Alpinss are fairly highly ranked, and are very popular amongst Porsche and other drivers who use 18 inch snows.

Another option in an 18 in that size is the Dunlop Graspic for only $150 a piece on tire rack. Reviews on that tire are not as great. Dunlop Wintersports are also made in that size, at a price mroe comparable to the Pilots, but reviews are not as readily available yet. 

Good Luck, and Safe driving with whatever you do end up getting.


----------

